# max rpm 3000???anyone else have this problem



## jimmyy97 (Aug 3, 2009)

I got a 09 2.5L and never really had to big of a problem with it little things hear and there and still is good but i did notice at two different times and from what i remember it was raining both if those times i know last time it deffinetly was but not sure about the first time but i was driving and my car out of no where my car wouldnt rev over 3000 rpm or drive over 3000 rpm it was fine the next morning but idk what went on first gear secind third fourth and fifth wouldnt got over 3000 anyone else have this issue


----------



## Hobin (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds like your speed sensor is on it's way out. To my knowledge it's fairly common. I had mine go a while back.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sounds like your car went into limp mode for some reason. Do a scan with VCDS it, I bet it's got a code stored.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

agreed, vagcom is your best bet


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Definitely limp mode...has happened to me a couple of times in the past, with no obvious cause although it was temporally related to running the car very hard. Hasnt happened in the last 9 months or so since I've bought a vcds...go figure.


----------



## jimmyy97 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks guys so you dont think it would be a problem or bad to by it out i plan on doing work to it, its either buy that at the end of the lease or go non v dub its on a lease right now i just didn't want it to go bad a couple years down the line


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

If its on lease you should still have warranty, take it to the dealer and let them deal with it. I would check what it is before i bought it though.


----------

